# Im back zomg its been forever!



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome back to the forum pure-freedom and have fun posting.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back!  Aww, your horse is very pretty! 
Have fun posting, & we missed you too!  Hope 'ya like all the new features.


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

*Thanks I missed everyone! *


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome back!


----------

